# Need A way to make Fish Fillet



## Almost (Aug 20, 2007)

They're frozen fish fillets but they seem really fresh when you cook them, plus they're easy to use. 
Anyway, I need a way to make them in a pan. I used to just marinate them overnight but I wanna try something different.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

One of the things we like to do with fish fillets is to beat an egg or two and dip the fish in it, then roll them in panko (Japanese bread crumbs) and brown the breaded fish in some canola oil.  Lightly salt and pepper them just after they come out of the pan.  Yummy.


----------



## Almost (Aug 20, 2007)

Katie E said:


> One of the things we like to do with fish fillets is to beat an egg or two and dip the fish in it, then roll them in panko (Japanese bread crumbs) and brown the breaded fish in some canola oil.  Lightly salt and pepper them just after they come out of the pan.  Yummy.



Sounds good. I'm gonna try almost all of the things posted so I'm gonna be making this. I'm gonna have a hard time finding that panko though.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2007)

You can use finely ground fresh bread or dried bread crumbs depending on the thickness or your fish also you can season your crumbs dont forget a wedge of lemon or tartar sauce if you like.What kind of fish is it?


----------



## Almost (Aug 20, 2007)

It's Tilapia.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2007)

Speaking of tilapia. I'm eating some right now. Seasoned with salt and lemon pepper deeped in batter.

1 part eggs
1 part water
2 parts water

I always make extra. Deep the small pieces of fish and fry in the pan. I love it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Speaking of tilapia. I'm eating some right now. Seasoned with salt and lemon pepper deeped in batter.
> 
> 1 part eggs
> 1 part water
> ...


Charlie,I think you are missing something like the flour.


----------



## Elena (Aug 20, 2007)

mix low fat mayo and grated parmesan until you make a thick sauce.  salt and pepper the tilapia and shmear with the aforementioned sauce.  400 degrees for about 10 minutes.  Until it starts bubbling...yum


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2007)

_My Dh loves halibut or cod, dipped in a tembura batter and fried, and a must have for him is a tartare sauce I make using mayo, dill,lemon juice, finely chopped dill pickle, garlic and a shot of worcestershire...He also likes these fish cooked in the oven in a coating of sweet red chile sauce and some soy sauce and a dab of the hot red chile sauce mixed into a loose paste and smeared over both sides of the fish, bake covered til done tasty and easy.._
_kadesma_


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 20, 2007)

Lemon Pepper and a dash of Paprika.  Clean your grille of to the point of the grates being shiny.  Lightly brush them with a light oil (olive works nicely).
Grill until done, if unsure, cut one open and see.  You can finish in the oven if you desire.

I like to put the grilled fish on rice with a sauce, glaze or salsa.

Enjoy!  Tilapia is a good fish.


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

Many, many time I have taken a fish filet, seasoned it and then started it on the stove top for 2 to 3 minutes, remove, squeeze lemon, thyme, and oil or butter and place under a broiler to finish. A bit meticulous to use both stove top and pre-heated broiler, but wow it is amazing and so easy, especially if you’re hustling to make sides on time. If you’ve got serving cast iron skillets with wood holders (start on stove top and finish in oven), then  this method is simply divine.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 20, 2007)

Tilapia and Fish 221 Recipes | Recipezaar

There are some good ones in there!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 21, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Charlie,I think you are missing something like the flour.


 

Oops, tilapia was too good to pay atention to anything else. Yes, of course 2 parts flour.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2007)

My favorite way to make tilapia is this:

1/3 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon each salt, pepper, dried basil
1 tbsp. oil
1 tbsp. butter
2-3 tilapia fillets
1 lemon, cut into wedges

Mix flour and seasonings in a shallow plate or bowl. Heat oil and butter in a skillet. Dredge the fillets in the seasoned flour and put in heated skillet. Cook for about 3 minutes or till lightly browned, then turn fillets over and cook another 2-3 minutes, till fish is done. Put on heated serving plates or a platter and sprinkle with lemon. Serve with remaining lemon wedges.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2007)

Breaded and fried Tilapia also makes a great fish sandwich.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2007)

Im thinking Tilapia would be good made like Sole Almondine.One of my favorites.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 21, 2007)

Tilapia is good to use for most any recipe for a light, white fish.  It takes well to blackening too.  

Another simple way I like to prepare tilapia is to lightly saute a couple of tablespoons of fresh chopped garlic in olive oil, but use care not to over cook the garlic (if it browns it will be bitter).  Then remove the garlic from the oil, and cook the fish in the same oil, now flavored with the garlic, with just a little salt and pepper to taste.  When the fish is done, serve with the cooked garlic spooned over the fillets, and maybe garnish with some chopped fresh parsley.  Good stuff.


----------



## Caine (Aug 21, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Clean your grille of to the point of the grates being shiny.


 
I'd be in big trouble. My grates are porcelain coated!


----------



## Constance (Aug 21, 2007)

I would pan-fry them with a light coating such as Zatarain's fish fry mix, or your own mix of cornmeal, flour, salt & pepper and spices or your choice. A little Cajun seasoning is nice.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2007)

Constance.Thats how I like to make it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 22, 2007)

Constance said:


> I would pan-fry them with a light coating such as Zatarain's fish fry mix, or your own mix of cornmeal, flour, salt & pepper and spices or your choice. A little Cajun seasoning is nice.


 

.....And  a few shakes of Louisiana Hot Sauce!


----------

